# Movie rant... Gravity? Pfft



## Swedishchef (Mar 2, 2014)

First let me say one thing: I am not a HUGE movie buff and I have never ranted about a movie before...lol

So I rented Gravity lastnight. Don't rent it. If you didn't see it in Imax 3D, you will be dissapointed.

I simply found no depth to it, not much of anything other than special effects. Sadran Bullock was nice looking and that's about it. Kinda like a modern day Cast Away....

Anyone else feel the same?

Andrew


----------



## jharkin (Mar 2, 2014)

Funny I felt the opposite. Saw it on the big screen, but non-3D and thought it was great.  Yes the visual effects are a big element.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 2, 2014)

A movie that is 1hr and 24 mins kinda reminds me of a Disney cartoon...lol.

I guess my hopes were too high. I was thinking of something along the lines of 12 years a slave, etc.


----------



## begreen (Mar 2, 2014)

I haven't seen it yet, but have heard similar critiques. The plot could be summed up in a Sunday cartoon strip.


----------



## GENECOP (Mar 2, 2014)

We liked it, I give it a 6.5-7 out of 10....


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 2, 2014)

I didn't hate the movie. It's just with all the damn hype about it, I was expecting something along the lines of Shawshank Redemption or Apollo 13. Not some overly crazy exagerated "how to survive in space" movie (note, I love exagerated action flics or sci-fi ones. I just found this was over the top!!).

Yes, BG, a Sunday cartoon strip would fit nicely. lol... 3 scenes.


----------



## begreen (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the Godzilla remake coming out in May. That's comic book movie making at its best.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 2, 2014)

Lots of good shows coming out in the next year. I was always hopefull for a Ghostbusters 3. BUt unfortunately I don't think it's happening.

Andrew


----------



## Retired Guy (Mar 3, 2014)

I liked the plot of a character overcoming extreme obstacles. However, the effects were so stunning that they often overpowered the story.


----------



## valley ranch (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, we watched it the other night, we're gona have to watch it again. An lot happened in such a short time, we have to see it again, than maybe I can make a comment.

Richard


----------



## Grisu (Mar 12, 2014)

Haven't seen Gravity yet but your assessment reminds me a lot of "Avatar". The special effects were very impressive but the story has been told like a hundred times already and was predictable from the beginning to the end. After all that hype about it as the "best film of the year" I was sorely disappointed.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 12, 2014)

I have not seen Avatar yet. LOL. A little late on that one...


----------



## Grisu (Mar 12, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> I have not seen Avatar yet. LOL. A little late on that one...



'Dances with Wolves' in space. If you are going in expecting a popcorn movie you will be fine. Just don't think you will see something particularly memorable.


----------



## valley ranch (Mar 12, 2014)

Grisu, We like Avatar much, not the message it carried, but great picture.

Maybe you should see Gravity, try it on yourself. 

Richard


----------



## begreen (Mar 12, 2014)

Actually I liked Avatar a lot too. It was an incredibly innovative production and one of just a couple movies where the 3D really worked for me. Not in a sledgehammer fashion but in subtle ways that were delightful. Repeating the underlying message of Dancing With Wolves is not a bad thing IMO.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 12, 2014)

I haven't seen Gravity, but I really loved Castaway.  The movie is supposed to feel somewhat endless because that's how life was on the island.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 13, 2014)

HA ha. Cast away was better than Gravity IMO.
Gravity starts in space, crap hits the fan, try to save yourself. 1 hr 24 mins (and credits start rolling).

We all know space is lonely and complicated but being deserted on an island is slightly more realistic in my view...

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Mar 13, 2014)

Just saw Lost at Sea with Robert Redford in the same plot but on the sea in a boat. No dialog except , crap and help for the whole movie.


----------



## ChipTam (Mar 13, 2014)

begreen said:


> Just saw Lost at Sea with Robert Redford in the same plot on a boat. No dialog except , crap and help for the whole movie.



While we're trashing recent films let me add:  "Inside Lewelyn Davis"  (this is the first Coen brothers film I didn't like) and "Dallas Buyers Club" (great performances by Matt and his co-star, interesting histories of the 1970s and 1980s buyers clubs which I didn't know anything about, but the film was just too predictable from the first 15 minutes forward.  If you haven't seen "Nebraska" I would definitely recommend that one....... a very well-written and directed film and a great performance by Bruce Dern.

ChipTam


----------



## Ashful (Mar 13, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> Kinda like a modern day Cast Away....


I guess I'm getting older.  I've always thought of Cast Away _as _modern day.  Just realized it's 14 years old.  

I still need to get around to seeing The Hangover.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 13, 2014)

12 years a slave: great movie.


----------



## Grisu (Mar 14, 2014)

It is not just the absolutely predictable story that bothered me with Avatar but also the one-dimensional characters:

- Broken hero that finds new purpose in life through love. check.
- Native that takes interest in hero and falls in love with him. check. 
- Jealous native boyfriend/supposed fiancee of love interest. check.
- Malicious bad guy without any conscience who totally deserved to be killed. check.
- Well-meaning mentor who gets used by bad side and, of course, dies. check. 

Don't get me wrong: It is an enjoyable popcorn movie. But favorite for best picture of the year? 9 Oscar nominations? The Matrix had more innovative plot ideas and was not even nominated for best picture (also rightfully so as much as I enjoyed watching it). 2009 was just not a good year for Hollywood-movies. The best ones where hidden in the foreign category IMHO (A Prophet, The White Ribbon; have yet to see "The secret in their eyes").

The Sci-Fi that impressed me recently is the new Battlestar Galactica. For a long time, I did not care for a supposed cheap knock-off of a cheap 70ies TV-series but man was I wrong. When I finally saw the pilot a few months back I got really hooked. That is an interesting plot which keeps you guessing. The Sci-Fi is just a backdrop for many interesting existential questions. Another little surprise that I found recently was "Robot and Frank". For people who don't need action all the time.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 14, 2014)

Okay, movie buffs... what's a western I can show my 4-year old kid, without getting into trouble with the wife?  She saw me showing him trailers of The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly the other day, and I caught hell.  He's running around the house yelling, I wanna see a Spaghetti Western, mom!

Tried finding Hot Lead and Cold Feet on Netflix / Amazon Prime, but no joy.  If I can't get away with showing him Eastwood, maybe Knotts would do.


----------



## Grisu (Mar 14, 2014)

There are a bunch of Spaghetti Western-comedies with Terrence Hill and Bud Spencer like this one: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067355/?ref_=tt_rec_tt or this: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070215/?ref_=tt_rec_tti
I remember them as usually being pretty harmless, more in the line of 3 Stooges than a serious Western. I am not sure if I would show it to a 4-year old, though. Maybe better a cartoon for that age?


Not a Spaghetti Western but similar is this great cartoon series for kids about a boy Sioux: http://www.ovguide.com/tv_season/yakari-season-1-84458


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 14, 2014)

They Call Me Trinity



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 14, 2014)

Didn't see Gravity. Liked AVATAR 3D. 
Nebraska was good. Weird, but good. 
Saw Blue Jasmine & thought it sucked. 
Couldn't wait for it to end & I don't think it did. 
Escape Plan with Arnie & Sly was ok...
Good cowboy flick? The Magnificent Seven...


----------



## Ashful (Mar 14, 2014)

I just got around to seeing Star Wars III.  

Nice to see how they closed the plot gap.


----------



## jharkin (Mar 15, 2014)

Grisu said:


> The Sci-Fi that impressed me recently is the new Battlestar Galactica. For a long time, I did not care for a supposed cheap knock-off of a cheap 70ies TV-series but man was I wrong. When I finally saw the pilot a few months back I got really hooked. That is an interesting plot which keeps you guessing.



Wow, you just found BSG?  You have many hours of excellent television ahead of you.  Best series that Sci Fi cahnnel ever made... to bad their stuff has been all downhill since...


Bark to sweedish' OP... We just saw _12 Years a Slave_ yesterday.  Excellent film, very moving.  I still liked Gravity, but I went into that expecting entertainment, a pocorn movie...  not a serious film with a message.

I didnt much care for Avatar other than the visuals. I thought the story was very predictable just like Grisu.


----------



## Grisu (Mar 15, 2014)

jharkin said:


> Wow, you just found BSG?  You have many hours of excellent television ahead of you.  Best series that Sci Fi cahnnel ever made... to bad their stuff has been all downhill since...



Unfortunately, almost behind me.  I am about halfway in season 4 but agree completely with your assessment.  I don't have cable so no clue what else they show. However, if you are interested in political drama try to get your hands on the Danish series "Borgen". I recently finished the first season and I am holding off on the other ones until I have caught up with some other stuff. Really good, nonetheless. 



> I didnt much care for Avatar other than the visuals. I thought the story was very predictable just like Grisu.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 16, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> 12 years a slave: great movie.


Im waiting for this one to come to red box. Gravity im not expecting much from ,not sure its even worth the buck from red box. Reviews are poor.


----------



## jharkin (Mar 16, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Gravity im not expecting much from ,not sure its even worth the buck from red box. Reviews are poor.




Not according to Rotten Tomatoes.  97% positive critical reviews...


----------



## begreen (Mar 16, 2014)

Gravity has an 8.2 rating on IMDB based on over 300000 user reviews. I will try to keep an open mind when I see it. Should be getting it soon on Netflix.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 17, 2014)

I think my problem is that I may have been expecting too much from Gravity. I don't want to talk too much about it since there are quite a few of you that have not seen it yet.

I guess I was still surprised that the credits started rolling at 1 hr 24 minutes (shawshank redemption, the green mile, Apollo 11, etc etc) Most "box office hits" that are non-cartoon seem to be a bit longer. However I will admit that I am not a huge movie buff. I don't go to film festivals, I did not enjoy Kill bill, etc etc.


----------



## splitoak (Mar 18, 2014)

It sucked...


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 18, 2014)

lol


----------



## jharkin (Mar 20, 2014)

Grisu said:


> Unfortunately, almost behind me.  I am about halfway in season 4 but agree completely with your assessment.  I don't have cable so no clue what else they show. However, if you are interested in political drama try to get your hands on the Danish series "Borgen". I recently finished the first season and I am holding off on the other ones until I have caught up with some other stuff. Really good, nonetheless.



You are almost at the end then.. I'll let you decide but I had mixed feelings about the finale.

Speaking of, you got me interested... I noticed that Amazon prime has the entire series on streaming and I went back and watched the miniseries again for fun.  Its been long enough that I think I may watch it all over again. Will be interesting to see it all in HD.


----------



## ChipTam (Mar 30, 2014)

Still think that "Nebraska" is the best film I've seen this year but a couple others merit attention, at least I think so.  "American Hustle"  is a fast-moving film with a clever ending.  Nice music too especially if you were alive in the early 1970s.  Also, "House of Cards" staring Kevin Spacey is a 13-part mini-series available now on cable for 99 cents an episode.  Boy, talk about cynical, manipulative politicians.......Spacey's character takes the prize!

ChipTam


----------



## begreen (Mar 30, 2014)

If you liked House of Cards, also watch the original British production.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 8, 2014)

Finally saw Gravity. Thought the special effects were pretty cool 
& they must've been AWESOME on a big screen.
Storyline was OK. Ending? I don't think there was one.
Sandra Bullock looks pretty good for being just shy of
her first half century...


----------



## Retired Guy (Apr 10, 2014)

For those who haven't seen it - here is all you need to know.


----------



## begreen (Apr 10, 2014)

Just saw Nebraska. It's a great flick with a wry, warm sense of humor and great characters. The writing is very Bob Nelson, his first hit is a home run. We watched Bob in a local program, Almost Live! skits during the 1980s. Here's Bob getting a local driving lesson:


----------



## MishMouse (Apr 10, 2014)

Joful said:


> Okay, movie buffs... what's a western I can show my 4-year old kid, without getting into trouble with the wife?  She saw me showing him trailers of The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly the other day, and I caught hell.  He's running around the house yelling, I wanna see a Spaghetti Western, mom!
> 
> Tried finding Hot Lead and Cold Feet on Netflix / Amazon Prime, but no joy.  If I can't get away with showing him Eastwood, maybe Knotts would do.


 
Try the Terrance Hill movies, My Name is Nobody is a good one.
Terrance Hill and Bud Spencer acted in quite a few that shouldn't get you in to much trouble.

Opps, I see people already mentioned it, to quick to reply


----------



## Ashful (Apr 10, 2014)

Wife caught me trying to show him True Grit (1969 / John Wayne version), which I always thought was pretty harmless.  She read me the riot act.  Heck... that's rated "G"!


----------



## Grisu (Apr 10, 2014)

My kids still have not really grown beyond animated movies yet. Just a few days ago I tried to watch "Prince of Persia" with my kids as a pretty harmless adventure flick but they refused soon during the first sword fight. 

However, my 8-year old really caught me off-guard. He asked why I am against violence in real life but like to watch violent movies. Frankly, I could not come up with an answer other than saying those movies are not real, those are just actors and special effects. Still, does not really address his question as to why we watch other people being hurt and killed as entertainment.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 10, 2014)

Grisu said:


> Still, does not really address his question as to why we watch other people being hurt and killed as entertainment.



Try finding a novel in the library that doesn't have a murder in it.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 10, 2014)

Grisu said:


> He asked why I am against violence in real life but like to watch violent movies. Frankly, I could not come up with an answer other than saying those movies are not real, those are just actors and special effects. Still, does not really address his question as to why we watch other people being hurt and killed as entertainment.


I'm against car accidents, too... but I can't help looking when I drive past one.


----------



## begreen (Apr 10, 2014)

If a body was out on the pavement at the accident site would you try to divert your child's attention or say, wow, look at that? Hypothetical question.

Note, we have gone through this with two boys. We did a pretty good job of sheltering them at a young age. Now my oldest son at age 28 has an acute interest in all things involving weaponry. Go figure.


----------



## begreen (Apr 10, 2014)

Another Bob Nelson (Nebraska) portrait from Almost Live!. Classic.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 11, 2014)

Still didnt get to gravity yet,probably friday ,movie night.Watched 12 years a slave last friday. Seen enough people gettin whipped  to last a lifetime.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 11, 2014)

I love those Honest Trailers. Hilarious.


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 11, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Still didnt get to gravity yet,probably friday ,movie night.Watched 12 years a slave last friday. Seen enough people gettin whipped  to last a lifetime.


 
12 years a slave was pretty powerful...and not easy to watch by times..


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 11, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> 12 years a slave was pretty powerful...and not easy to watch by times..


Im wonderin if those folks in detroit saw that film. The ones who kick the livin daylights out of a white guy who accidentally hit a black kid with his pickup. Guy is in bad shape pretty messed up. Way worse than the kid he accidentally hit. Stuff like that will spawn racial violence.


----------



## fossil (Apr 11, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Stuff like that will spawn racial violence.



Stuff like that_ IS_ racial violence.


----------



## ChipTam (Apr 12, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Im wonderin if those folks in detroit saw that film. The ones who kick the livin daylights out of a white guy who accidentally hit a black kid with his pickup. Guy is in bad shape pretty messed up. Way worse than the kid he accidentally hit. Stuff like that will spawn racial violence.



As someone from the Detroit area I would also like to add my revulsion regarding this incident.  The police now believe they have arrested all involved and they will be charged with assault causing great bodily injury as well as ethnic intimidation.  It should be noted that the victim was shielded from even further violence by a black female nurse who was passing by at the time and that one of the Detroit black churches has organized a fund raiser for the victim.  Doubt those last two points have been mentioned on Fox News.  This morning the local news is reporting that the victim has regained consciousness and and has recognized family members........a ray of hope in this tragic incident.

ChipTam


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 12, 2014)

Well i finally saw the movie.Pfft. Pretty far fetched. Amazing that 2 space stations and a shuttle were completely destroyed ,everyone killed and bullock and her escape pod survived without a scratch.   Does give a sense of what working in Zero gravity is like.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 14, 2014)

Reminds me of most steven segal movies. 10 guys shooting at him with uzies ,and he takes them all out with a pistol that never needs reloading and a few karate chops. And seldom gets a scratch in the process.


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 14, 2014)

LOL


----------

